# Tempe/Phoenix 200SX Club



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

I wanted to know if there are any gatherings for 200sx owners. I drive a '96 200sx Se-R and want to meet other owners or just hang out. Let me know. Peace.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

This is our local mailing list. http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/AZ-SERCA/ 
We usually have a BBQ, dyno day, track event, etc... every month or two.
It's actually a pretty good group, we have quite a few B13's, some B14's, some B15s, a couple P10's, and even a decent 240 group here too.


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

Do you guys have a decal to represent your club. I would really like to see it.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Mar 6, 2004)

*AZ info*

I know this is random, but what are the smog laws like out in AZ? Are they a lot more lenient than in CA?


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

digitalboy40 said:


> I know this is random, but what are the smog laws like out in AZ? Are they a lot more lenient than in CA?


They are way more leniet that CA here you can get away with certain stuff like in my case a header and a pop charger and no EGR equipment. Some other people might say difrent but that has been my case,hope this helps.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

digitalboy40 said:


> I know this is random, but what are the smog laws like out in AZ? Are they a lot more lenient than in CA?


Also different counties do not require emmisions 
I dont have the list but off the top of my head
Maricopa= does
Mohave=does not
Navajo= I belive not but not sure 

Mainly Large Cities Phx metro Tuscon Dont and cities like Flagstaff Payson
Kingman ect Does not Page used to not but Im not sure anymore cause its getting pretty big
More Info can be found here Smog Control


----------

